# When does the AKC add a new breed?



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I saw a post earlier about Dutch Shepherds being submitted to AKC to be able to register them...and I started thinking...When is a 'mix' or 'color' considered a new breed? What qualifications have to be met?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

it should explain it on the AKC website. I know the breed has to have a following in the states, records have to be kept regarding breeding dogs. theres a number of things


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Foundation Stock Service Program


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, Whiteshepherds!! =3


----------

